# IHC Titan 50



## Rustkolector (Nov 21, 2013)

This is my latest gas engine  build.  It is a 1/10th scale International Harvester Co. Titan 50 hp stationary engine from the 1911-1916 era. This project was another collaboration with model builder and friend Doug Kelley. The original Titan 50 hp stationary engine was a  9 bore x 14 stroke horizontal twin using throttle governing, and was rated at 335 RPM. This same engine was used on IHCs largest Titan 45 and Titan 30-60 tractors during this era. The model was scratch built from brass and steel bar stock and a pair of flywheel castings. The original Titan 50 engines  burned kerosene, but the model prefers  Coleman camp fuel, or propane. I prefer the latter fuel primarily for the odor factor. Spark plugs were substituted for the prototype  low tension igniters for obvious reasons. The ignition system is a waste fire CDI type. Larger rim than scale flywheels were used on this particular engine to provide smoother slow speed operation. The cooling system uses wet cylinder heads, removable wet cylinder liners, circulating pump, and a natural convection cooler capable of  extended running under load. The PM Research permanent magnet dynamo was added to be able to exercise the engine, and to add a little interest. It makes the humming noise heard in the video. The generator bearings were converted to ball bearings. The DC output is regulated at 5vdc. The video shows the engine running on Coleman fuel at approximately 380 RPM.  It has a much more pleasant exhaust note than you hear in the video and is quite capable under load even at the slow operating speed.
Jeff




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9V7mye21aI


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 21, 2013)

Jeff's Titan runs as good as it looks, as does Doug's Titan.  I saw them run at Zanesville.

Well done!

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## gld (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Jeff,

I sure did hate to miss the Zanesville show, but had to work. Beautiful engine and sounds good too. Excellent work.


----------



## Rustkolector (Nov 22, 2013)

Gary,
We were wondering where you were. Sorry you couldn't make it. Hopefully we will all see each other next year. 

Jeff


----------

